# NFL on GNow



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone able to get their team scores to pop up on Google Now? I have never had an issue getting cards to pop up but my team, Steelers, and yes I have added them won't pop up and the game is on as I type this. Didn't know if anyone had a trick or maybe Google updated the app but not enabled the feature on their end? IDK! Any tips?

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I just tried to add the Steelers to test and the cards didn't show up for me either. Baseball works fine though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah baseball works for me and if I swipe away my game that has ended it will pop up with the next game if I refresh. I think Google has not enable it. Because even if you search score of steeler game nothing comes up with a score like in the browser.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Same here, baseball shows up but no other sports do.


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Not much help I know but like the rest of you I tried setting it up as well and no dice but this was on Google product forums 


> ... yes, as the season starts and games begin in earnest there should be more "OneBoxes" that appear when you search for your favorite team. Then, this will propagate over to Google Now.


http://productforums.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/websearch/wC0XISdOA6U

Above link many have to sign into Google account

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

My team popped up now. To bad they lost.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> My team popped up now. To bad they lost.
> 
> Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


Hehe. Black n purple all day.










Just started showing early this morning for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I had to manually add them to the sports card, and now it shows.


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jul 22, 2011)

My vikqueens score just popped up this morning.... just 2 days behind that's all  and there's a baseball..... wtf? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah it was updated / bug "fixed"

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/09/1...-us-from-seeing-football-scores-this-weekend/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I woke up this morning to see my main teams score but my 2nd team didn't show...oh well seems they ironed out the issues.


----------



## Droidnutz (Oct 14, 2011)

I use sportscaster for this stuff.. It really is amazing. You can customize your team(s) fav league(s), pick when you want updates ie: game start/end, score change, inning/quarter change and on and on... The updates come over almost instantly after the scoring has happened. I have started to ignore the Orioles score from google b/c it is usually about an hour behind. Google has a good thing started here but the sports scores need to update faster for me.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

How do I set a team?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Open Google now, scroll to the bottom and click menu icon. Select settings, Google now, sports, and there is the option to add teams

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think AOKP has the updated GNow yet or something. I'm getting this:









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Pathology said:


> I don't think AOKP has the updated GNow yet or something. I'm getting this:
> 
> View attachment 32132
> 
> ...


The update is in the play store. It's part of Google Search.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

> > Pathology, on 12 September 2012 - 03:39 AM, said:
> > I don't think AOKP has the updated GNow yet or something. I'm getting this:
> >
> > uploadfromtaptalk1347421175487.jpg
> ...


Got it! Thanks! I feel dumb now >.<

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

